# Recruitment Agencies/Best way to relocate



## jussieg68 (May 27, 2011)

Hi

Firstly apologies if I ask too many questions, am very keen to move and would appreciate any help or advice anyone has!

My husband is a Senior Quantity Surveyor with over 15 years experience, and having worked in Spain/Gibraltar for the last 10 years, we are now looking to relocate, preferably to somewhere hot that is not effected by the Euro rate!

We have gone through the usual online agencies for positions for him but I know this can sometimes be a long and often fruitless task. I would greatly appreciate any help or recommendations in any agencies or other means that people have secured work in Dubai.

I am also keen to work when we get there, am an Office Manager/P.A and also wondered if this is relatively easy to do once there.

Any assistance much appreciated, and am I right in assuming that all the bad press about Dubai lately is the usual overhyped sensational news rather than the reality of actually living there?

Many thanks


----------



## Ben_130 (Jan 24, 2011)

Most people on here would advise your husband to go direct to the companies that specialise in his industry. I would imagine that something like QS is pretty popular.

I am doing the same thing for my job search, although I've nothing good to report yet!


----------



## jussieg68 (May 27, 2011)

Ben_130 said:


> Most people on here would advise your husband to go direct to the companies that specialise in his industry. I would imagine that something like QS is pretty popular.
> 
> I am doing the same thing for my job search, although I've nothing good to report yet!


Thanks for this, think I have managed to find a list of agencies based over there rather than UK which might be better, and good luck with your job hunt !


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

I am working as a QS . Had compiled a list of companies and the email Ida of the respective HR,s .. Do leave me a pm with your email I'd. Will forward the list.might help you In the hunt


----------



## jussieg68 (May 27, 2011)

expatkid said:


> I am working as a QS . Had compiled a list of companies and the email Ida of the respective HR,s .. Do leave me a pm with your email I'd. Will forward the list.might help you In the hunt


thanks, seems I cannot send you email as am a newbie!


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

Sorry for the typo errors, was using my phone to reply.

well u can PM me your email id . your PM services will get activated after five posts. There are a lot of openings for Senior QS, Its one of the most sought after profession. I am just a startup QS.


----------



## jussieg68 (May 27, 2011)

great thanks, good to hear about the jobs, fingers crossed

have flat rentals increased or lowered lately, hard to guage with relevant information

appreciate all your help, seems that people living in dubai are friendly and helpful!

many thanks


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

jussieg68 said:


> great thanks, good to hear about the jobs, fingers crossed
> 
> have flat rentals increased or lowered lately, hard to guage with relevant information
> 
> ...


I Haven't stayed that long here to comment on the flat rentals, but from what i have heard, i can sat flat rentals have decreased and are pretty realistic compared to the exorbitant prices of the past.

thank you


----------



## jussieg68 (May 27, 2011)

expatkid said:


> I Haven't stayed that long here to comment on the flat rentals, but from what i have heard, i can sat flat rentals have decreased and are pretty realistic compared to the exorbitant prices of the past.
> 
> thank you


Great, getting better by the minute with this news 

Many thanks


----------



## Ben_130 (Jan 24, 2011)

jussieg68 said:


> good luck with your job hunt !


Cheers, three months in to my search but had no luck yet!


----------

